# Application/Mod which lets Volume up/down control Playback on music players?



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've looked for an answer to this almost everywhere, and haven't found a solution. So, does anybody know of an app/mod that would allow me to use my camera button and volume buttons (when the device's screen is off) as Forward/Backward Play-pause buttons? Thanks.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

What rom are you running?
You'd need to be on 2nd init for this to even be feasible.
CM7 actually has it built into the settings...
On MIUI you can flash this...
http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?7356-MOD-Skip-track-via-volume-press
(No idea what build you're on, but hopefully one of those.)
I THINK this still breaks the "reboot menu" in the power menu...removes rebooting into CWM.
And if you AREN'T on one of those builds...although I'm sure it isn't recommended, I successfully flashed this a few times on newer builds before the fix was implemented and never had problems.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

mechgamer123 said:


> I've looked for an answer to this almost everywhere, and haven't found a solution. So, does anybody know of an app/mod that would allow me to use my camera button and volume buttons (when the device's screen is off) as Forward/Backward Play-pause buttons? Thanks.


I also looked for this for a while and have had no luck although i am pretty sure i had a media player that did this at one time. I have tried many before settling on mixzing and tried a few recently but none had that option

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking like (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> What rom are you running?
> You'd need to be on 2nd init for this to even be feasible.
> CM7 actually has it built into the settings...
> On MIUI you can flash this...
> ...


Thanks for the link. I actually just came com cm7 because of instability. I wasn't sure if this feature was available on MIUI, or any other roms, as it's a necessity for me. Do you think it's possible to integrate this into a non 2nd init rom such as vortex? Thanks for the link! 
Edit: Damn, im on the miuics which is showing up as 11/9.

Sent from CM4DXGB using Tapatalk


----------

